# Airplane travel



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

is the burton board sack ok for plane travel?? If not, what is a good board bag for plane travel, keep in mind im on a budget. 

thanks, john


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

Joetaff said:


> is the burton board sack ok for plane travel?? If not, what is a good board bag for plane travel, keep in mind im on a budget.
> 
> thanks, john


I'm interested in this as well, I'm always afraid that the airline people are gonna stack stuff on top of the board.


----------



## litebrite (Feb 8, 2008)

My bf has a burton board bag (the non padded one) and he lent it to a friend who travelled from Vancouver to Toronto and I think it was ok, since I didn't hear from her of having any problems. 

I think what you have should be ok for plane travel. Although you might want to check with your airline first, just in case.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a pretty standard DaKine non padded bag that i've taken on several fights and even a longer flight to New Zealand from the US. What i generally do is disassemble the board and pack my bindings with my regular luggage. then when the space taken up by my bindings i pack filler clothes (socks, underwear etc) in my boardbag with my board for padding. Have never had a problem with this. hope that helps.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I have the Rome Escort bag. The airline tore my bag open down to the padding. They sat it on the ground in the rain so now all of my bags have brown and black stain and oil on them. They broke the wheels off my travel bags and they managed to scar the back of all my bags. I hate airlines so much.

If you're traveling, buy a NICE bag. It's worth it.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

wrap your board in towels!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

i just bought a burton gig bag


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

i have the Burton Wheelie Gig and its awesome, no complaints from me on the airline side, just a little dirty from being slid around on the ground at the oddsize luggage dept. boards are always in good condition. i suppose you can also wrap them in towels, i just throw my jacket and pants in there with the slim neoprene boardcovers on the decks.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i have a padded bag and i also wrap it in a bath robe. 

the bag is monster sized and i fit 4 planks inside, plus 1 pair of binders and 2 pair of boots.... plus all the soft clothing i can fit in between.

snowboards tho are designed to be stood upon by 100kg monsters, sliding down mountains on rocks and ice and so if you are worried that a baggage chucker could cause it more harm than that.... don't.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

this is where the ID comes in, a unique identifier.
The problem is that if the user does not have javascript enabled your page will be invalid and break.
So we switch to classes.
____________________________________________________

 Link Building| Link Building Services


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I have an Ogio Agent, super durable and holds up to travel well. I have taken a number of trips with it and my friends who have the Burton and Dakine bags have had rips in the bag, a wheel break etc but my Ogio has stood the test every time.


----------

